# Benji's Aquariums And Vivarium



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Most Recent Tank Shot:


Use this link to my YouTube for more current updates: http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCapItYxGusGBvldPnsrPcAQ

Pages 1-5: Vivarium
Pages 6+: 60-P REBORN

Hello all!
Let me start off by saying that this is my first journal.
So, I've tinkered around in this aquarium biz and I have decided that I should not be limited to just inside my tank, but rather I should try to re-create nature completely, submerged below the water line, and above it.

So here is the list of my tanks so far:

ADA 60-P: Decrepit Island
6 Gallon Custom Vivarium: Forest Nights
10 Gallon Temporary Fish Home: Blank Screen

So any constructive criticism or ideas would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

No one wants to help meeee? :help: :frown:


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

The video does not come up.
Im intrested to see what you have done


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

here's da link:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCapItYxGusGBvldPnsrPcAQ?feature=g-user-u


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

what I want to do is similar to this in terms of having a ledge and a pool:http://http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Paludarium-Construction-Photo-Journal/28/


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Pictures coming soon


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 24, 2012)

That was cute, but the camera motion is very distracting.

I'm doing something similar with my Fluval Ebi.. so it will be interesting to watch what you come up with.


----------



## BJK (Feb 5, 2013)

looks great man! What grade are you in? You're off to an amazing start in a wonderful hobby.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

BJK said:


> looks great man! What grade are you in? You're off to an amazing start in a wonderful hobby.


7th but I do some 8th classes


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hopefully tomorrow I can get some pictures out


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

New video update:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's the pictures of my progress (the layout):
http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/user/Bserve/media/P1000112_zps0072b063.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/user/Bserve/media/P1000111_zpsf3d2b079.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/user/Bserve/media/P1000110_zps0db5e43e.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3
http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/user/Bserve/media/P1000114_zps420d5c86.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0

Here's dome plants I found while rock-hunting:
http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/user/Bserve/media/P1000107_zpsb77d3210.jpg.html?sort=3&o=4
http://s1279.beta.photobucket.com/user/Bserve/media/P1000106_zpsa34a4a4c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=5

All the rocks I found at a local spot. This is the layout I plan to use, with the waterfall going down the rocks on the right. I decided to scrap the spray system because I can't find any help for how to do it, plus I am not sure how to make it so mold won't grow.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry you have to go to the link. Just putting them as pictures wouldn't work for some reason.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Schematics for the water system coming soon!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sorry no posts for a while. School gets in way the sometimes :hihi:. Though I'm pretty stoked about going to the LFS tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get a nice colorful bunch of stem plant for the 60P.


----------



## Adogowo (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey just came upon your post I can tell you many things about a mist system. Pro systems will run you some $ around 60 on up. Mist King is who is most popular for most vivariums. I can tell you how to set it up if you want to do a home grown kind of system too. I was looking at your plant you collected with the moss and rocks, if I am not mistaken that plant will look good for a short while then it grows a hollow 4-6 foot stalk to flower from. Much to big for a 10 gal. IMO.

Are you planning on doing a miniature (where plants are in scale to hardscape ie more mosses that represent larger plants, like a model railroad) set up or a set up that is like a snapshot of a cetain bio-type (a stump with various plants growing around it/on it and a small trickle of a spring flowiing by)?


----------



## Adogowo (Mar 5, 2013)

Here is a guy in Sweden that is really good at growing Orchids and has some amazing stuff on his flicker page.http://www.flickr.com/photos/lika_sweden/ This next link is for his nano terrarium stuff he does it is cool, he also does work with epiweb. It is a kind of growing medium for epiphitic plants. Orchids, air plants, and mosses. http://www.flickr.com/photos/lika_sweden/sets/72157606521712474/

He does the clay tubes without mist.


----------



## Adogowo (Mar 5, 2013)

Subscribed so I won't miss any questions you think of, have a great day.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

4-6 feet?! Good grief! It's only like 3 inches now haha. I've also decided that I won't be misting, but will be using irrigation via undergravel misters. I am planning on using clay balls with osmocote plus for the substrate because it will be able to drain to the basin easier. Hopefully, it'll end up looking like a cut off part of a stream's bank. But, if you or anyone else wants to convince me some more about misting, feel free. Btw, those nano vivariums that swedish dude did are awesome, give him props for that. Also on another note, I wasn't able to get out of the house this weekend because of the LA Marathon. Ah well, there's always next week.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

So no posting until the 13th- I'm going on a road trip for spring break- but here's where I plan to get my stuff from: http://www.blackjungleterrariumsupply.com/ and https://plus.google.com/117425501411166116835/about?gl=us&hl=en. Also on an unrelated note, if anyone happens to come by this post and needs help with school (around grades 7-8), I am opening a new youtube channel for help with things. Link: http://www.youtube.com/user/BenjisSchoolSubjects?feature=guide
Thanks for reading!


----------



## Adogowo (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great time on the road and the two sources you listed look fine. If you plan on doing a closed hydro system makesure you have a thorough knowledge of how to balance the fertilizers. I have always created a system that flushes out every time I water.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm back! While on the trip, I picked up some nice manzy wood and Navajo Sandstone. Been thinking 'bout the setup and hope to incorporate some of the new stuff.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

For the future, does anyone know why mold/fungi would grow? It could help me with troubleshooting if I ever need to. 
P.S. _Tommorrow is the big day (probably)! Will try to post videos._


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

My teachers are so mean. Hopefully next weekend.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

It's done.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow very cool setup. I used to have a very overgrown paludarium for red belly toads. What do you plan on putting in there? Also try not to shake the camera so much lol.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

10gallonplanted said:


> Wow very cool setup. I used to have a very overgrown paludarium for red belly toads. What do you plan on putting in there? Also try not to shake the camera so much lol.


Lol. I was too excited to not shake the camera. I only plan to put in snails or something like that for now. It seems like frogs are too much maintenance/money, but if I am wrong, feel free to share your opinion.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

Hmm, it would only be good for smaller frogs Imo. Darts if anything. Fire belly toads need more water volume.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

10gallonplanted said:


> Hmm, it would only be good for smaller frogs Imo. Darts if anything. Fire belly toads need more water volume.


Ya I'd love to have dart frogs (they're so little and colorful!), but as I said before, they're a bit too much maintenance and expensive for me. Besides, since it is in my bedroom, I'm not sure my little brothers and my parents would like the ribbeting so much lol.
If anyone else wants to pitch in to the feedback, feel free.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

So i guess this is actually a paludarium, but that's still a type of vivarium.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Here are some DSLR Photos:


Oh, and these are just teasers :icon_smil


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Here's some more pictures!






Looks good IMO.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Nobody? :bounce:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Anybody? :help:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm getting frogs!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hopefully.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It is wonderful! Maybe it would help you get more responses if you get a photobucket account..it's free!


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

i love this tank. very nice work.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

waterfaller1 said:


> It is wonderful! Maybe it would help you get more responses if you get a photobucket account..it's free!


Huh? I don't quite get what you're saying, I used my account to upload the photos so I guess it isn't showing up for you guys?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

It shows as links. What I meant was, people could see the photos as they open your thread. It gives it more of a wow factor ...plus people can be lazy.:icon_smil


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, nobody wants to click on 9 different links to see pictures.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay... I'll try to put a recent photo on the first post i guess.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Wait... what's the correct way of doing this?


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

Highlight the image code of your photobucket picture, copy and paste within the content of your post.

You have definitely created a very nice Viv (lots of meticulous detail)!


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, each picture should have an IMG code. Copy and paste that into the text and the picture will appear for all to enjoy.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Is this good:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

OMG! It Worked!


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

RECENT picture update:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

So, since my brother and I have been getting bug bites (don't worry, we're fine, just itchy), my parents made me move the Viv downstairs. Also, I added manzy wood I collected during spring break. 
The room it's now in:


----------



## umdterps96 (Oct 21, 2010)

looks great. I like the addition of the wood.


----------



## Turboman (Nov 10, 2011)

beautiful tank!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I've only had this lid for 3 days, but boy, does it get foggy with misting!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Man, 3k views! I just wish my YouTube was that successful.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

Great job, a flat piece of cork bark would be nice to add behind the manzanita branches.
Are you still going to get frogs?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

shrimpo said:


> Great job, a flat piece of cork bark would be nice to add behind the manzanita branches.<br />
> Are you still going to get frogs?


<br />
<br />
Yeah. I plan to do moss graffiti in behind and put a bromeliad where the water was. Phew, it is getting GREEN in there! I'm also still saving up for the frogs. I plan to get Dendrobates Amazonicus, but I don't think I can save up enough until my birthday.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

100th post! Hooray!
Anyways, I have a question for you guys: I have only a blank white poster board for a background, but I want something more realistic. I am thinking either moss graffiti, a coco-bromeliad-silicone background, or some sort of bark background. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Nobody likes my thread?


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Well I didn't have an answer for post #57, so I answered post #58. I take it back...:icon_roll


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

Bserve said:


> Nobody likes my thread?





waterfaller1 said:


> Love it!





Bserve said:


> Thanks, but that doesn't help the question I asked in post #57.


 :icon_redf :angryfire :thumbsdow



waterfaller1 said:


> Well I didn't have an answer for post #57, so I answered post #58. I take it back...:icon_roll


You are a better person than me:thumbsup:


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

lol when I look back that sounded meaner than I meant.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I feel like my thread is growing cobwebs by the day.


----------



## TankYouVeryMuch (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks cool


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

ThankYouVeryMuch! lol


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## Jessicafish (Jul 13, 2013)

cool thread!! I like your tank!! I would love to have something like this one day, but right now I have to focus on school (I might be to responsible)


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Jessicafish said:


> cool thread!! I like your tank!! I would love to have something like this one day, but right now I have to focus on school (I might be to responsible)


 It's not that bad, I set this up in the middle of 2nd semester, and the bulk of the work was getting everything and putting it together. It's honestly like 4 minutes a week plus the 2-3 hours of setup. Just follow the rules of K.I.S.S. and you should be alright.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Yaaa! I am no longer an Algae Grower!


----------



## mnemenoi (May 28, 2012)

In our dart frog vivs we used the cat litter method for a back wall, but trying to do that in yours would be walking backwards. I have seen folks use a variety of things for the back wall, but some things can catch on your darts small toes and cause injury (they are surprisingly great climbers, but terrible swimmers and will hurt themselves on anything possible). Maybe silicone some precut corkboard in place? I'd certainly suggest a glass top (silicone it in place) to maintain humidity and keep in the fruit flies. They even escape our silicone lids somehow and we had a single tank that was not done and it drove us insane. Darts can eat quite a few so there are always errant flies making their way out. Viv looks great and I really like the layout and design. maybe try some Tillandsia mounted on that wood.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

mnemenoi said:


> In our dart frog vivs we used the cat litter method for a back wall, but trying to do that in yours would be walking backwards. I have seen folks use a variety of things for the back wall, but some things can catch on your darts small toes and cause injury (they are surprisingly great climbers, but terrible swimmers and will hurt themselves on anything possible). Maybe silicone some precut corkboard in place? I'd certainly suggest a glass top (silicone it in place) to maintain humidity and keep in the fruit flies. They even escape our silicone lids somehow and we had a single tank that was not done and it drove us insane. Darts can eat quite a few so there are always errant flies making their way out. Viv looks great and I really like the layout and design. maybe try some Tillandsia mounted on that wood.


 Thanks for the suggestions! Right now with the summer weather, I keep the light off, so the plant in the back is actually weaving along the back wall! It looks so cool; I'll have to take some pictures soon with my new tripod and camera!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm taking this tank down. I may or may not post the last pictures as I will be away and following that, school will start.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Nevermind. I just got some Manzy Wood and I realized I have an extra tank so I'm gonna turn this into a 10 gallon planted tank/6 gallon Vivarium thread. If anyone can, please move this tho the Tank Journals thread.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

New Tank Pictures!







And my new macro lens kit:



Enjoy the eye candy!


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

looks awesome!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

School is back. *Sigh*


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, Snap! We're back!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

The Sand and Amazonia are in!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Big Picture Update of the fish and plants in the 10 Gallon:

^New GBR "Markus"

^Neon

^more Neons

^Markus

^Feeding Time!

^Who gets the Last Piece?

^Rotala Indica near the filter

^Rotala Indica breaking the Water's surface

^Wild Red Ludwigia

^LFS Red Ludwigia

^FTS

^ALL my plants


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Hmmm... 400 Views and no comments today. I thought you guys would like the pictures.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

Needs a FTS. I got Ultralife BGA STAIN remover by accident... Will it work?


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

CPDzeke said:


> Needs a FTS. I got Ultralife BGA STAIN remover by accident... Will it work?


Dunno. But for now, my manzy is soaking.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Click this:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=416786


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Decided to keep caterpillars instead of frogs. Can't wait until the metamorphosis finishes!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome tanks and vivs!


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great! Show some pictures of the caterpillars!


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

OMG I just made this supacool gel medium that supplies nutrients, water, and a growing medium for plants that I'm using right now as plant food. If anyone wants to know how I made it PM me, and if you want some I will only charge shipping. Also, my caterpillars metamorphosed and flew away (well that's what my housekeeper told me), so I can's show pictures  I probably shouldn't have made the top out of Plexiglas, it bends and warps too much. It was a skipper.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

My brother's mini-bowl










Sent from my BRAIN


----------



## austin.b (Feb 9, 2012)

what kind of material is the viv on the first post made out of? Im curious, as ive been wanting to have a similar setup.
.
Everythings looking awesome by the way! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## horsedude (Nov 10, 2012)

awesome mini bowl, nice tank as well
good luck


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

austin.b said:


> what kind of material is the viv on the first post made out of? Im curious, as ive been wanting to have a similar setup.
> .
> Everythings looking awesome by the way!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


Polycarbonate, but the only remaining tank in this thread is my brother's mini bowl.


Sent from my BRAIN


----------

